# Strukturhilfe Datenbank und MVC



## headnut (25. Aug 2012)

Guten morgen

Ich mache mir gedanken wie ich eine Struktur aufbauen will mit einem MVC und einer Datenbank. 

Ich brauche die Datnenbank zum speichern von Artikeln und Aufträgen. Im moment verwalte ich alles in Listen und speicher diese danach serialisiert. Mit dieser Variante bin ich gottlos auf die Schnauze gefallen...

Eigentlich könnte man as Model fast umbennen in eine Datenbankverwaltung und die ganzen Daten über die db verwalten?

Ich habe so ein kleiner Utilis Projekt in dem ich die Befehle die ich viel brauche drin habe. 

Macht man das so oder gibt es bessere Möglichkeiten?  Ich finde es einfach Sinnlos alles auszulesen und in Listen oder Variablen zu stecken nur um danach wieder vergleiche zu machen.

Vielen Dank schonmal für die anregungen


----------



## Gast2 (25. Aug 2012)

Was hast du den für eine GUI?

Ich würde deine Struktur mal so anfagen GUI(MVP,MVC,MVA o.ä)--> Service (Interfaces) --> DAO Layer (sieh JPA EntityManager) --> DB


----------



## headnut (25. Aug 2012)

Der teil der GUI  der betroffen ist, ist eine artikel sollwerte eingabe. Diese werden benötigt um gemesene Werte zu kontrollieren.

Der enity Manager muss ich erst studieren, noch nie davon gehört.

Die GUI ist nicht soo komplex und müsste dies auch nicht zwingend werden.


----------



## Gast2 (26. Aug 2012)

Ja was ist die GUI? Desktop oder Web?

Hier kannst dich mal in JPA einarbeiten wenn du was mit Datenbanken machen willst
JPA 2.0 with EclipseLink - Tutorial


----------



## headnut (27. Aug 2012)

Ahso

Die GUI ist für einen Desktop gedacht


----------

